# Wiremold Tools - to make life easier.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wiremold 600B Bender. A Benfield style bender for 500 and 700:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wiremold bending hickey for 500 and 700:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wiremold cutter, model 605 for 500, and model 607 for 700. If you only own one Wiremold tool, it should be the cutters! Saves a ton of time, and makes a perfect burr free cut.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MD ,, Where did you get that  gimzo ???? i have hard time to find that kind of beast.

I did asked few electrical suppy centre about that and they did gave me a blank glare so i am little lost and not thought about it for quite a while until i did see that photo i just cuss at myself Dang !!


Merci , Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wiremold model 620 cutter, which does 2000 series and Plugmold. Has a seperate slot for the cover section and the back section:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Why are your tolls so rusty MD? do you keep them in the back of your truck year round?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> Why are your tolls so rusty MD? do you keep them in the back of your truck year round?


I have no idea, Joe. They're either in one truck or another, on a jobsite, in a gang box, or in an unheated tool trailer. The passage of time takes its toll, I guess. You ought to see a couple of the gang boxes that have been sitting in the outdoors on jobs for months at a shot, getting rained and snowed on. I really don't have the time or the inclination to sit around to oil and polish my tools. Come visit me, and I'll let you have that job. :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> MD ,, Where did you get that  gimzo ???? i have hard time to find that kind of beast.


Which gizmo, Marc? I posted several. The answer is either on eBay, at an electrical supply house, or from buying out a retired EC. 



frenchelectrican said:


> I did asked few electrical suppy centre about that and they did gave me a blank glare so i am little lost and not thought about it for quite a while until i did see that photo i just cuss at myself Dang !!


I'll let you in on the secret to getting good service from an electrical supply house. If it's a unique item you're after, research it yourself and get the model number and the manufacturer. Go in and order that item by model number. It doesn't matter if they've ever heard of it before. All they need is the model number. Make it easy on them. 

Bender is 600B
500 cutter is 605
700 cutter is 607
2000/Plugmold cutter is 620

Another item I forgot to take a picture of is the 500/700 pulley tool, for pulling conductors around Wiremold 500/700 elbows.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

We've been thinking lately of a place to vacation at this year.
Perhaps Amish country is the destination, I hear they make some nice blankets up that way?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

MD,
How old is that 600B bender you have?
We had an old one where I worked many years ago and the bender seemed like it was very well made. 
I bought one myself just a couple of years ago though, to do a job with a lot of 500 wiremold bends thinking I would be ahead of the game, only to find that the quality was beyond poor. The shoe was cast so poorly that it looked as if the Chinese had just discovered sand casting. What a mess. It would make kinks and dents and scratch the hell out of the surface with every bend. I think I spent a good hour and a half with a die grinder and a course wire wheel on my bench grinder cleaning up the burrs and smoothing out high spots.
I remember the box said on the label, “proudly made in the USA”, but the shoe says China on it. I guess the two-piece handle is the only part of it still made in the states.
Anyway, the bender works fine now, but for all the aggravation, I probably would have been better off just sticking to a 1/2” EMT bender with a rag in the shoe.


----------

